# The DREAM TEAM hangs again, in PA



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

The DREAM TEAM convened in Grantville, PA to install another mural of epic proportions. 

The mural consisted of 12 panels, each 4-feet wide x 5 yards long, with only a 1-inch overlap at the seams. We packed in, primed, hung, doublecut, and packed out in roughly 8 hours, even with a bank of unmovable slot machines in the way. In true Dream Team style, we finished out the day at Appalachian Brewing Company, in Harrisburg (where I actually enjoyed a non-Budweiser beer).
Life Is Good ;-)

Credit for the photos goes to Cliff Hayes of Freehold, NJ; Hanger Extraordinaire!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Suhweeet.. Nice job PWG


----------



## Thepaintman (Jan 17, 2008)

Can you come to California and paint for me? Excellent work!!!!!!!!!!

Jerry


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Ver Nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

I got to see the dream team once in WV hanging paper. VERY IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Go job Pro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

nice work PWG..._not that you need us to tell you that_!


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

sweet, makes my wallpapering skills look mighty shameful by comparison.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

sweet, makes my wallpapering skills look mighty shameful by comparison.

Don't feel too bad,individually these guys have much talent,together,hard to compare.:notworthy:


----------



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow!!:thumbup:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

nice work.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Did you win any money on the slots?


----------

